# Eric Stevens new company?



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knows about Eric Stevens from Image Dynamics starting his own company or not? I heard rumors about this. Is this true? I really hope he does. Any info would be great.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

yes he is. he's in knee deep making new designs and tooling and all that fun stuff. when he's ready to come out he'll have a LINE not just one or two products.

with that said if it's horns you want he still does that just contact him via here.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric never called me...buster.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Eric never called me...buster.


I haven't forgot about you Jason 

Eric


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Eric never called me...buster.


he dont' call me either but i bug the **** outa him..... so no worries guys i keep on him daily to get us some great products


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm excited to see the new stuff!


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> yes he is. he's in knee deep making new designs and tooling and all that fun stuff. when he's ready to come out he'll have a LINE not just one or two products.
> 
> with that said if it's horns you want he still does that just contact him via here.


Cool, no im good on speakers right now but I would like to keep an eye out cause whenever I switch my set up I would like to go with something else Eric made. Good news. Any ideas for the company name yet?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric, I need an 8 that will make me forget about the JBL 2118s that I so dearly love.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to see some 15s or 18s similar to the idmax. Maybe a bigger voice coil. I would also like to see some class d amps. YES i do like spl too but you cant beat ID sq so i do use the idmaxs for competitions. So far 142.4 @ 38hz. So i think Eric could have a better customer base if he made sq and "sql" gear. Just something to think about.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

How about an 18" DVC sub, with 6" voice coils wrapped with silver wire, flat carbon fiber cone, about 480 ounce neodymium magnet, and xmax around 100mm P-P. And get it into retail channels at around $300

/puts down the crackpipe


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

turkishvalo said:


> I would like to see some 15s or 18s similar to the idmax. Maybe a bigger voice coil. I would also like to see some class d amps. YES i do like spl too but you cant beat ID sq so i do use the idmaxs for competitions. So far 142.4 @ 38hz. So i think Eric could have a better customer base if he made sq and "sql" gear. Just something to think about.


Having talked to Eric a couple of times, I don't think you'll see what you're asking. He's really not an SPL guy and 2x12" is enough SPL in his opinion... 
Class D? Nope coz he only believes in A/B even for subwoofers. 

Sorry, 
Kelvin


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Kelvin, I agree. SPL was not something targeted as the end goal for Eric's products, if you look at almost all of his designs, the main focus was on accurate sound reproduction first and SPL as an added benefit. 

In reality, if you do not have a 100% show/contest car, 2x12" subs should be more than plenty for 99.999999% of people. I've got fond memories of my brother's 2x12" IDQs on a Rockford 1000A2 in his Tahoe. Very impressive.


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Having talked to Eric a couple of times, I don't think you'll see what you're asking. He's really not an SPL guy and 2x12" is enough SPL in his opinion...
> Class D? Nope coz he only believes in A/B even for subwoofers.
> 
> Sorry,
> Kelvin


Dont get me wrong i love ab amps but i also love the effientcy of class d. Maybe he could do a class t or class bd like rf has. And your right 142 db is plenty of spl for me but in meca its not as impressive. But whatever id rather has sq than spl anyway.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

turkishvalo said:


> Dont get me wrong i love ab amps but i also love the effientcy of class d. Maybe he could do a class t or class bd like rf has. And your right 142 db is plenty of spl for me but in meca its not as impressive. But whatever id rather has sq than spl anyway.


Sean's ID demo car had 2 x IDmax 12" sealed each powered by 1 x Q1200.1 @ 1 ohm - it did everything gracefully on SQ type of songs but when Matt put a Bass Mechanic CD (without touching anything setup wise), I literally got "taped to the seat" by the pressure those 2 IDmax exerted. Brutal yet not loud to the ear ; really a strange feeling. Ohh, the slam always came from the front, with no audible distortion even though the subs were in the cabin with you... 

Kelvin


----------



## turkishvalo (Jun 8, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Sean's ID demo car had 2 x IDmax 12" sealed each powered by 1 x Q1200.1 @ 1 ohm - it did everything gracefully on SQ type of songs but when Matt put a Bass Mechanic CD (without touching anything setup wise), I literally got "taped to the seat" by the pressure those 2 IDmax exerted. Brutal yet not loud to the ear ; really a strange feeling. Ohh, the slam always came from the front, with no audible distortion even though the subs were in the cabin with you...
> 
> Kelvin


Yeah my setups a little different so i have to contend with trunk rattle but i just bought some alpha damp. Im hoping that helps. I might get some luxury liner too. Oh i attached a pic of my set up btw.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm runnin 2 IDQ12s with my Q1200 and it has plenty of spl to keep up with them around here and i keep my sub at -10 and gain all the way down.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

tis my trunk.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice trunk!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hell for me a single idmax powered by q1200.1 at 2 ohms is more than enough. I pulled a 143.7 out of mine just for ****s and gigs. I now run a single brand x 12 at 4 ohms on my 1200 and its the perfect amount.


----------



## onlysq (Jan 31, 2013)

Well from your past I know your a big fan of sq....was curious if you plan on make a nice sql 12" driver....I'm looking to get one in about a month or more


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Sadly, and for some crazy reason....ID never had a strong foothold in New England. If you are interested in a Rep for the greater NE area, when your ready....I would love to talk!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

you guys realize this thread is a year old right?


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Swanson's Performance said:


> How about an 18" DVC sub, with 6" voice coils wrapped with silver wire, flat carbon fiber cone, about 480 ounce neodymium magnet, and xmax around 100mm P-P. And get it into retail channels at around $300
> 
> /puts down the crackpipe


Weird. My buddies and I were discussing "dream" subwoofers just like what you mentioned. One friend who just came back from China mentioned an OEM/ODM company called "FORGINGS" who could do exactly that. Order a big-enough quantity and the price can even be lower.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> you guys realize this thread is a year old right?


Eeek.....guilty! Didnt notice :blush:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually Eric's new company should be launching soon. He was hoping for a CES release but was waiting on some product samples to come back to finalize--so he may do regional dealer releases throughout the year.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Having talked to Eric a couple of times, I don't think you'll see what you're asking. He's really not an SPL guy and 2x12" is enough SPL in his opinion...
> Class D? Nope coz he only believes in A/B even for subwoofers.
> 
> Sorry,
> Kelvin


So is he developing equipment for himself? It's kinda like owning a vending machine company. Do you put in the machines what you like or what the customer likes? I guess depends on what level of success you want.  If it's his company, guess he can do what he wants. Won't find me buying another A/B for subs, ever!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> So is he developing equipment for himself? It's kinda like owning a vending machine company. Do you put in the machines what you like or what the customer likes? I guess depends on what level of success you want.  If it's his company, guess he can do what he wants. Won't find me buying another A/B for subs, ever!!


Well I wouldn't know... Why not ask him that question? He's on the forum you know  

You should try to search on his achievements - he knows what he's doing and loves what he does... If he only wanted to make money, do you think he would keep on building horns? He keeps horns in his line of product because he loves the sound coming out of them. 

Who knows maybe one day he'll release a full-range class D but when I last talked to him, it was only A/B 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had heard of some full rang class Ds coming from Eric...but that could have changed.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I had heard of some full rang class Ds coming from Eric...but that could have changed.


Heard the same as well and some small format widebanders


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Who knows maybe one day he'll release a full-range class D but when I last talked to him, it was only A/B
> 
> Kelvin





thehatedguy said:


> I had heard of some full rang class Ds coming from Eric...but that could have changed.





RNBRAD said:


> So is he developing equipment for himself? It's kinda like owning a vending machine company. Do you put in the machines what you like or what the customer likes? I guess depends on what level of success you want.  If it's his company, guess he can do what he wants. Won't find me buying another A/B for subs, ever!!


I am developing product to appeal to customers as I always have. Its impossible to make all the people happy all the time, so I have to choose who or what my target audience is.

I am not against Class D and I am actively developing products that have switching output sections. However, I am a firm believer in A/B especially on subwoofers for SQ or even SQL, adding the large filter inductor to turn the square wave into a sine wave willl always take control away from the amplifier by killing the damping factor to point where it does matter and is noticeable. Most Class D output subwoofer amps do not sample output after the filter inductors and therefore are unable to correct for the large series resistance lower their damping factor to single digit numbers. I do believe the Class D do have their place for output levels in excess of 2000 watts from a single amplifier but the ones that are done right are few and far between. The ZAPCO 9.0 was a tripath design and it was a very good sounding amplifier. The 9.0 is a full range amplifier class D amplifier using the tripath control. The problem is many of the companies saying they have a high damping factor on their Class D amplifier such as (example >100 at 50Hz @ 2 ohms ) are mistated and not measured as you would a class A/B amp and are actually measured prior to the output filters. When measure after the series output inductors they have damping factor typically in the single digits. 




Mic10is said:


> Actually Eric's new company should be launching soon. He was hoping for a CES release but was waiting on some product samples to come back to finalize--so he may do regional dealer releases throughout the year.


Soon is a relative word  the development is moving much slower than I like but the result will be obvious. Cant make any predictions but I am moving as fast as conditions and situations will allow. 




cajunner said:


> Does Eric have the requisite panache to design amplifiers, or is he choosing from a palette of tastefully done, ready for production Ubuy examples?
> 
> I always thought of Eric as an acoustic engineer, a pioneer in electro-acoustic transformation and not an electronics-oriented, PCB draftsman.
> 
> ...


I like to say I know enough to be dangerous  I know what I want, and what I like, and enough about the workings to know what can and cannot be accomplished. 

If all I was doing was taking an existing design and tweaking it to my liking I would have been done a year ago. Truth is I want things done in a particular way with specific features and its hard finding partners that dont just want to put their exisiting design in some pretty new packaging.

I am tempted to post some tidbits to wet appetites but I really want to keep things under wraps and do a proper launch.

Here is a outline of the product line:
2 lines of subwoofers 
High end cast Components 2 way and 3 way high efficiency underhung designs
Coaxials and components 
Amps in small foot print high efficiency designs both A/B and Class D 

The best part of the above I have to keep confidential as there are many original ideas. Horns will obviously be a part of the future also.

Eric Stevens


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> I am developing product to appeal to customers as I always have. Its impossible to make all the people happy all the time, so I have to choose who or what my target audience is.
> 
> I am not against Class D and I am actively developing products that have switching output sections. However, I am a firm believer in A/B especially on subwoofers for SQ or even SQL, adding the large filter inductor to turn the square wave into a sine wave willl always take control away from the amplifier by killing the damping factor to point where it does matter and is noticeable. Most Class D output subwoofer amps do not sample output after the filter inductors and therefore are unable to correct for the large series resistance lower their damping factor to single digit numbers. I do believe the Class D do have their place for output levels in excess of 2000 watts from a single amplifier but the ones that are done right are few and far between. The ZAPCO 9.0 was a tripath design and it was a very good sounding amplifier. The 9.0 is a full range amplifier class D amplifier using the tripath control. The problem is many of the companies saying they have a high damping factor on their Class D amplifier such as (example >100 at 50Hz @ 2 ohms ) are mistated and not measured as you would a class A/B amp and are actually measured prior to the output filters. When measure after the series output inductors they have damping factor typically in the single digits.
> 
> ...


hehehe i've seen pics of the bolded statements oke:

and i know from what eric has talked about if he gets what he wants into the amps they are gonna be awesome.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

As long as there are midbasses that would make me and Femi happy


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> As long as there are midbasses that would make me and Femi happy


Sorry no 15" midbass drivers 

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting Eric !

There's air of us waiting with baited breath for your launch !

Best wishes


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> Sorry no 15" midbass drivers
> 
> Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


>


I am doing a 15" widebander instead so you can have your single driver stereo system you have always desired. 

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL....


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> I am doing a 15" widebander instead so you can have your single driver stereo system you have always desired.
> 
> Eric


i can see him rebuilding his dash now to fit it in.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Bookmark


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

YES! 

No dash rebuild in the IS300 though.

Seriously though an 8 or 10" coax would be nice.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I can beta test some amps for you...some 100x4s would be sweet.

My last amp that I have needs to go in for repair, so will be amp shopping when the funds get right.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The 15" IB sub would be nice. Oh..and long live the class A/B. some of us would run nothing but. It's our prerogative.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> I am not against Class D and I am actively developing products that have switching output sections. However, I am a firm believer in A/B especially on subwoofers for SQ or even SQL, adding the large filter inductor to turn the square wave into a sine wave willl always take control away from the amplifier by killing the damping factor to point where it does matter and is noticeable. Most Class D output subwoofer amps do not sample output after the filter inductors and therefore are unable to correct for the large series resistance lower their damping factor to single digit numbers.


Interesting. I often heard on forums "Class D amplifier about the same as Class A/B for powering subwoofers" (e.g. the reverse of that you're saying).


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Happy to see you still in the game Eric....

LMK if I can help in any way!

John


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> Interesting. I often heard on forums "Class D amplifier about the same as Class A/B for powering subwoofers" (e.g. the reverse of that you're saying).


That would be true if the two amplifiers were about the same. But as I said the damping factor on many class d amplifiers when measured after the output filters as they should be for a meaningful measurement have a very low damping factor. The damping factor is low enough to where 
there is now a clearly audible difference.

I agree class d and class a/b can sound very similar or even the same with even a very well educated listener. 

My point is a well designed and engineered class a/b amplifier is a better all around choice below 2000 watts when compared to a well engineered and designed class d subwoofer amplifier. It is the better choice because when you compare all the parameters that matter the Class a/b is the clear winner. You can not use the typical cheap 1000 watt class d subwoofer amp for this comparison because IMHO they are not well engineered and designed from a performance and sound stand point and even have very poor power efficiency comparatively. 

Class D can work great and I wouldn't hesitate to use a well engineered one in any SQ system, problem is most if not all of the inexpensive ones out there are crap and don't belong any where near an SQ system and a quick a/b comparison will show up the differences.

Eric


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I think Damping Factor is one of those rather obscure measurements that people don't fully understand, reason is so many variables come into play that it's a great place to introduce that "fairy dust or snake oil". People always assume the higest number is the best. Reminds me of "contrast" ratio's of tv's in the large numbers associated with them. I'm sure those numbers sell 100's of thousands of TV's a year. No doubt salesman and manufacturers do the same with damping factor or other numbers. Everyone has to have that "niche" per se, that claim to fame selling point they can focus on and convince a buyer why their product is better. To me it's all a bunch of nothing, looks great on paper and we could also delve into damping factors and decay times and what decay times differences are actually audible, and how much decay is pleasant or how little is not. The subject I'm sure could fill a 1000 pages. I'm with Richard Clark on this one as he once said "...i have no problem with claiming high damping factors for an amp since in theory the "perfect" amp would have infinite damping and the higher the number the better the amp probably is------BUT IT DOESN'T AFFECT SOUND QUALITY once it is higher than double digits...........RC"

There is only so much a difference the human ear can perceive, or as in contrast, the human eye.

Also good luck with the new company, look forward to seeing some great products!!!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> I think Damping Factor is one of those rather obscure measurements that people don't fully understand, reason is so many variables come into play that it's a great place to introduce that "fairy dust or snake oil". People always assume the higest number is the best. Reminds me of "contrast" ratio's of tv's in the large numbers associated with them. I'm sure those numbers sell 100's of thousands of TV's a year. No doubt salesman and manufacturers do the same with damping factor or other numbers. Everyone has to have that "niche" per se, that claim to fame selling point they can focus on and convince a buyer why their product is better. To me it's all a bunch of nothing, looks great on paper and we could also delve into damping factors and decay times and what decay times differences are actually audible, and how much decay is pleasant or how little is not. The subject I'm sure could fill a 1000 pages. I'm with Richard Clark on this one as he once said "...i have no problem with claiming high damping factors for an amp since in theory the "perfect" amp would have infinite damping and the higher the number the better the amp probably is------BUT IT DOESN'T AFFECT SOUND QUALITY once it is higher than double digits...........RC"
> 
> There is only so much a difference the human ear can perceive, or as in contrast, the human eye.
> 
> Also good luck with the new company, look forward to seeing some great products!!!


Please read and understand the statements i have presented, your comments make it evident you simple caught the high points without grasping the full meaning and message. You spent more time preparing a response than you did trying to understand my statements and opinions. 

I will never use pixie dust or any other such method to express a reason or method of why or how something is better or worse than another.

I clearly state that the damping factor is *single digit* and also *"low enough to where the difference is now audible"*

Eric


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Gotcha, I was just going off your last post comment of low or very low, which could mean anything with todays numbers and the 2000 watt and under statement. Now if there are truelly class D amps with dampening factors in the single digits, that may very well be scarry. Hopefully this is only among the very cheap 50 dollar 2000 watt brands. More of an exception versus any standard.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Eric Stevens said:


> Please read and understand the statements i have presented, your comments make it evident you simple caught the high points without grasping the full meaning and message. You spent more time preparing a response than you did trying to understand my statements and opinions.
> 
> I will never use pixie dust or any other such method to express a reason or method of why or how something is better or worse than another.
> 
> ...


I caught that too.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

It's like every newer technology you have. Some companies exploit the cheap virtues while others expound and improve upon it. I think we should look at class D for it's long term capability, versus what Kraco is doing with it. I still think Class D is the way of the future in amplifier design whether for pure SQ or SPL. More and more manufacturers are using it in their high end equipment. Those that aren't using it are setting beside the tracks watching the train go by.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> It's like every newer technology you have. Some companies exploit the cheap virtues while others expound and improve upon it. I think we should look at class D for it's long term capability, versus what Kraco is doing with it. I still think Class D is the way of the future in amplifier design whether for pure SQ or SPL. More and more manufacturers are using it in their high end equipment. Those that aren't using it are setting beside the tracks watching the train go by.


I agree with this but, feel we've only just tapped the abilities of class D. In only a few short years we've seen class D come a LONG way. Within the next 10 years, where will we be? 
It would also stand to reason that substantive advances in class A/B efficency are possible. If someone can stuff an a/b amplifier into the footprint of a class D, with similiarly efficent electrical and close to the same output...I'm all for it. And perhaps someone is working on just such an innovative technology? That is, unless most major manufacturers decide the r&d isn't worth the return in sales and just abandon class a/b altogether. THAT would seem to be a legitimate concern.

Meanwhile, back on track...best of luck & success to you Mr. Stevens. I'm sure we'll all be watching closely to see what you have to offer!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

im very curious to see the new line of gear. i have a feeling that by the time the stuff comes out i will be in the mood to do another system change out.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> Gotcha, I was just going off your last post comment of low or very low, which could mean anything with todays numbers and the 2000 watt and under statement. Now if there are truelly class D amps with dampening factors in the single digits, that may very well be scarry. Hopefully this is only among the very cheap 50 dollar 2000 watt brands. More of an exception versus any standard.


Unfortunately it is pretty prevalent according a EE I have been discussing this with. He was the lead engineer on patents regarding amplifier topology while working for one of the most established and respected brands in car audio.

So this is second hand knowledge and not first hand experience but it correlated to my experiences regarding class d subwoofer amp performance.

The problem comes from the way that damping factor is being measured, and like anything you can twist things To best suit your purpose.

Class D works and it's here to stay, but with class d there is a larger spread of quality when compared to the class a/b offerings. 

Also remember that both class a/b and class d use the same or similar power supply design, it is the outputs that are different, and quality of the power supply IMHO is a very important factor in amplifier quality.

Eric


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Eric, once you guys start producing products, I'd be happy to test a few speakers and post the data.  Just putting it out there.

Good luck with your company, man.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> That would be true if the two amplifiers were about the same. But as I said the damping factor on many class d amplifiers when measured after the output filters as they should be for a meaningful measurement have a very low damping factor. The damping factor is low enough to where
> there is now a clearly audible difference.
> 
> Eric


Just how current is your information on damping factor? I have been seeing cheap Class D amplifiers with damping factor of >100 mentioned in the specifications. For example, MB Quart ONX1 amplifier. Grizz Archer also posted DF of >100 for PPI Phantom 4-channel class d amplifier on the PPI thread.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> Just how current is your information on damping factor? I have been seeing cheap Class D amplifiers with damping factor of >100 mentioned in the specifications. For example, MB Quart ONX1 amplifier. Grizz Archer also posted DF of >100 for PPI Phantom 4-channel class d amplifier on the PPI thread.


This is current and relative.

Damping factor in and of itself is a meaningless number unless it is quantified with frequency and into what load and along with how it is measured or calculated. 

Most of the full range d products are significantly better in this regard when compared to the mono subwoofer only class d.

Eric


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> Just how current is your information on damping factor? I have been seeing cheap Class D amplifiers with damping factor of >100 mentioned in the specifications. For example, MB Quart ONX1 amplifier. Grizz Archer also posted DF of >100 for PPI Phantom 4-channel class d amplifier on the PPI thread.


Well like Eric said, can be all in how it's measured. Not sure there is a standard measurement or a way to actually verify a company's claims as said dampening factor as being legitimate. Maybe we need CEA compliant dampening factor ratings? My class D says >1000, this was measured at 10 watts into 4ohms at 100hz, obviously this will change depending on frequency. 

No doubt there is a larger spread of quality cause the design hasn't matured like class A/B. A/B has probably reached it's pinnacle and maybe little left to squeeze out of it as far as power and efficiency goes. As time goes and trickle down design and technology flows to the "cheap" manufacturers, this will change. I just think we spend too much time talking about amplifier difference that are in the inaudible range. Sure class D offerings as a whole aren't up to the class A/B offerings, but look how fast this is changing. I have two sq vehicles, one full class D and one full class A/B. I don't think I can go back to A/B. It just brings so much added expense and trouble to the table that it's just not worth it IMHO, and we're still early in the class D design game.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I tried class d.... Yea not the best amp a alpine pdx then went to a pheonix gold elite.2

Both amps rated at 1,000+ watts

Nite/day is a understatement! PDX had a LOT more volume spl wise however in sq the elite amp is far superior. 

This sold me on sticking with a/b....... Unless I finally snag a lotus and need light small stuff

Also looking forward to your sub line... Like to try something in place of my morel sub......


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Eric, great news that you're working on new equipment. After speaking to you years ago, I went with Chameleons/IDQ12V.2. I now am in the process of choosing a new car and I would love to hear what you have come up with in the meantime. JPS


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Eric Stevens said:


> Here is a outline of the product line:
> 2 lines of subwoofers
> High end cast Components 2 way and 3 way high efficiency underhung designs
> Coaxials and components
> Amps in small foot print high efficiency designs both A/B and Class D


Not that it matters (to me), but I'm just curious: what country will manufacture these?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

co_leonard said:


> Not that it matters (to me), but I'm just curious: what country will manufacture these?


Where labor is a lower percentage cost of the product we will assemble in the US, otherwise Asia.

I would love to make everything here, not because I am anti Asia but because I pro American. The resources and volume necessary make this very difficult for small start up though

Eric


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't see any problem with that. We'd all love to see a 100% USA mad brand, but very few would be willing or able to pay for it. It just makes too much sense financially to go overseas. So long as the quality control as there, I'm sure you'll have plenty of loyal customers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> YES!
> 
> No dash rebuild in the IS300 though.
> 
> Seriously though an 8 or 10" coax would be nice.











It's an inch shy, but these sound nice


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> It's an inch shy, but these sound nice


Beautiful


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Good information.


----------

